# Why, oh Why, do black women not shave their legs?



## AKIRA (Jan 3, 2007)

Actually they arent the only ones, but...

I have quite a few black girls that I work with and to tell you the truth, id fuck the world out of some of them.  In fact, the best looking body in the building is owned by a black girl.

BUT!

I saw 2 of them wearing capris...and I saw FUR FUCKING CITY.          

I had a partner once that was a black girl...and her legs were covered in christmas trees.  She said she shaved them once a week...and only when she was going out to "get action."

Seriously, is it that hard to do?  Its utterly repulsive...


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 3, 2007)

My understanding is that black people are unusually prone to ingrown hairs and skin rashes.  I know black males struggle with this when shaving their face so I'm assuming that women face the same challenges.

It makes sense they would shave so rarely so as to avoid a nasty looking skin reaction.

But then... I'm purely speculating.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jan 3, 2007)

I've kinda noticed this trend as well.  It's probably cuz it shows less against darker skin than does a girl with white legs.  Or maybe it's a cultural thing; if their parents don't do it often then they probably won't either.


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 3, 2007)

It's not just black women


----------



## Crono1000 (Jan 3, 2007)

brazeneye said:


> It's not just black women



true


----------



## DOMS (Jan 3, 2007)

Crono1000 said:


> true


Crono, don't be like that.  Shave your legs!


----------



## Focus (Jan 3, 2007)

brazeneye said:


> It's not just black women



its been a long winter....


forgot what movie thats from


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2007)

they could wax n just exfoliate well. no excuse for being disgusting no matter how long the winter is.  maybe the hair aversion is american it creeps me out on women but not so much on men. i hate when guys shave their pubes or cut them real short. NO! it doesn't make your willy look bigger.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 4, 2007)

Luckily my girlfriend has virtually no hair except on her scalp, it's so awesome no stubble, and permanent landing strip patch...


----------



## maniclion (Jan 4, 2007)

oh and no stealing my razors...


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 4, 2007)

Skin irritation my arse.  I have bad experience with shaving my face and I use a balm that is made for blacks to help with razor bumps, but I still overcome because its doctor recommended if I want to be cleanly cut.

BUT.

Looks aside, the FEEL of a girls legs when its prickly is already a turn off by itself, but full grown hair?!  I look at it as just plain laziness.

This and this alone, is the one terrifying hesitation I have whenever I feel like trying asking a black girl out.  









Little Wing said:


> they could wax n just exfoliate well. no excuse for being disgusting no matter how long the winter is.  maybe the hair aversion is american it creeps me out on women but not so much on men. i* hate when guys shave their pubes or cut them real short*. NO! it doesn't make your willy look bigger.



Really?  Then I guess you dont mind giving blowjobs to guys with, well...bushes?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 4, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Luckily my girlfriend has virtually no hair except on her scalp, it's so awesome no stubble, and permanent landing strip patch...



Ive always been a fan of the landing strip.


----------



## SYN (Jan 4, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Skin irritation my arse.  I have bad experience with shaving my face and I use a balm that is made for blacks to help with razor bumps, but I still overcome because its doctor recommended if I want to be cleanly cut.
> 
> BUT.
> 
> ...



That's my mom asshole.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 4, 2007)

SYN said:


> That's my mom asshole.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm guessing it's because they don't allow razors in prison.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 4, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'm guessing it's because they don't allow razors in prison.



Damn, where's the rimshot emoticon when ya need it.


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 4, 2007)

SYN said:


> That's my mom asshole.



i wouldnt recomend entering many open chat threads your mom posts in


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 4, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> i wouldnt recomend entering many open chat threads your mom posts in



NO SHIT!  I dont get the heroism?  Did I say anything offensive?

I was under the impression that guys clip their hair down there so girls dont piss and moan about getting pubes in the mouth.  Put the shoe on the other foot and wha-la!  You got us saying the same damn complaints.



DOMS said:


> I'm guessing it's because they don't allow razors in prison.



I was waiting for an answer like this!  

Seriously, sometimes people get laid unexpectedly.  Now if I am scruffed up on my face, thats one thing, in fact, some women like that look.  But this is one thing that doesnt work both ways.  Hairy armpits?  Cmon, is it really that much effort to shave a tiny area like that everyday?



brazeneye said:


> It's not just black women


Oh I know, which is why I said in the topic starter that it wasnt just them.  I slept with a girl named Denise that had inexcusable hair on her legs.  She shaved her legs in a hurry after I ranted and she was white.  However, black women seem to avoid it most of all.


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 4, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> NO SHIT!  I dont get the heroism?  Did I say anything offensive?
> 
> .



hey he is a new member so he hasnt really had the oportunity to get to know the characters on this board.  or the fact that his mother is such a prominent member who enters into discussions alot more sexually involved than that. ( i hope i didnt just burst his bubble about his mom)  i would expect little wing took no offense


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 4, 2007)

Hmm.  I thought SYN was a girl.


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 4, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Hmm.  I thought SYN was a girl.



oops


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 4, 2007)

maybe i should stop assuming


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 4, 2007)

Some don't shave their arm pits either


----------



## DOMS (Jan 4, 2007)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> Some don't shave their arm pits either


Or their sideburns.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Or there mustaches


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 4, 2007)

*Not to go off on a tangent, but...*



IainDaniel said:


> Or there mustaches



Racial groups aside, women who have mustaches....jesus christ!  I am sorry, but if youre a female and youre growing a mustache, do something, anything to get rid of it!  How does that go unnoticed?  Its about as obvious as a pimple the size of a penny with a white head the size of a dime.


----------



## SYN (Jan 4, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Hmm.  I thought SYN was a girl.



Yes. I am very much a girl, thank you. lol. 



@bio-chem :    j/k.  all is forgiven.  And believe me I'm quite used to what comes from her mouth.


----------



## Yanick (Jan 4, 2007)

this thread ruined a perfectly good sex dream for me last night. i read the thread before going to bed and had a great dream about having sex with a hottie i know, then all of a sudden i felt hair all over the leg, looked down and saw the hairiest leg i've ever seen in my life. thanks guys!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Really?  Then I guess you dont mind giving blowjobs to guys with, well...bushes?





no, i'm not offended, and yes SYN is a girl. SYN has a very healthy attitude about sex but is somewhat overly defensive  about mom. and no i don't mind men having a bush. unless they are hung like a pygmy you really have a lot of hairless area to work with even if they don't shave.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 4, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'm guessing it's because they don't allow razors in prison.



Lol, I must have missed that the first time I read through this thread.


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 4, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> they could wax n just exfoliate well. no excuse for being disgusting no matter how long the winter is.  maybe the hair aversion is american it creeps me out on women but not so much on men. *i hate when guys shave their pubes or cut them real short*. NO! it doesn't make your willy look bigger.


Really?

I always thought women would prefer men to keep their "boys" well groomed.  

Well... My wife prefers it.  That's all that matters


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2007)

i guess i've just known a few men that are, i think, really embarrassed about body hair. greeks and italians are pretty hairy. it doesn't bother me  in porn sometimes a really hairy guy will have everything trimmed to maybe less than a half inch..... it looks like a wire carpet. seems natural and softer would be better.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Jan 4, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Or there mustaches



Thank you!
At my last job, a black "woman" came into the store.
She had a sick amount of facial peach fuzz.  Looked more like I mustache than what I have.  It was grotesque!


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Jan 4, 2007)

SYN said:


> Yes. I am very much a girl, thank you. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> @bio-chem :    j/k.  all is forgiven.  And believe me I'm quite used to what comes from her mouth.



Wait, LW, is this the same Tesla from your gallery??


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> Wait, LW, is this the same Tesla from your gallery??




yes, but older.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 4, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> i guess i've just known a few men that are, i think, really embarrassed about body hair. greeks and *italians are pretty hairy*. it doesn't bother me  in porn sometimes a really hairy guy will have everything trimmed to maybe less than a half inch..... it looks like a wire carpet. seems natural and softer would be better.



You couldn't be more one. Im Italian and it's the truth.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2007)

a man's body hair that is left alone can be really soft and it all goes in patterns... shaving and waxing make it rough and messes up the patterns. body building must give you extra dilemmas with the seemingly preferred smooth look?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 4, 2007)

Maybe thats why I complain about such things.  I take clippers to my chest and arms sometimes.  I dont use a razor cuz I feel like its just too much dedication.  I just cant stand hair.  Honestly though, I dont keep up on shaving my body as most guys that also shave, but still, I believe girls should.

Call me sexist.


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 4, 2007)

your sexist


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2007)

maybe try nair? it will come back in softer. but you need to use a loofa or a gritty bath scrub to keep ingrowns away. i use  a sugar, olive oil n lemon juice mix. axe snake skin is good too.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 4, 2007)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> You couldn't be more one. Im Italian and it's the truth.





You and me both brotha...


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 4, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> you're sexist


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 4, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> maybe try nair? it will come back in softer. but you need to use a loofa or a gritty bath scrub to keep ingrowns away. i use  a sugar, olive oil n lemon juice mix. axe snake skin is good too.


Oh HELL no.  I tried Nair a long time ago and It was like smearing hydrochloric acid on my body.  I'd sooner burn my hair off with a blow torch than try a stunt like that again


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2007)

oh. eek. i hear it's milder now.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 4, 2007)

FatCatMC said:


> You and me both *brotha*...



Since were both Italian, do you mean you and me both "*Paison*" lol


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 4, 2007)

Interesting thread, for the most part I noticed Black Americans do shave for the most part but the blacks from the Caribbean don't normally shave...and their men love that.
That's what I have seen. I could be wrong.

I also noticed a few blacks lack both facial and or body hair.


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 4, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'm guessing it's because they don't allow razors in prison.



Close but no cigar.

Its because they don't have to.  Most black men have been to prison and are therefore used to hairy legs on their sex partners.


----------



## HaRdWoRkInG (Jan 4, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'm guessing it's because they don't allow razors in prison.




OWNED!!!


----------

